# Hymer damp how serious?



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Would you say this is serious damage on a Hymer and how easy to repair it would be. We have seen a van with it on, its cheap obviously.


Skirt off, see the extent of it, cut it out, new marine plywood?


Its just in front of the garage door at the bottom edge, don't know if its spread.


The van has been seriously neglected by the sound of it, not seen it in person myself yet.


Paul.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As you don't know the extent of it, unless you can get access to see how far it's gone, I'd be walking away from it unless it was a good few £k less than it should be.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> As you don't know the extent of it, unless you can get access to see how far it's gone, I'd be walking away from it unless it was a good few £k less than it should be.[/QUOTE
> 
> Looking at pic I would definitely agree with Kev n Liz unless there is a seriously good reason you would want to take on all that work and of course the expense.
> 
> Ian


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Even if the van is cheap enough to get it done by a hymer dealer, it would have to leave a good margin otherwise what's the point as you may as well pay for a good one.


Someones sig reads "good no cheap, cheap no good".


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes I think the water ingress is coming from inside the garage, the door has been leaking for years.


Garage door needs adjusting or re-hanging first then repairs to the damaged areas.


It is a good few grand cheaper but something is telling me its a whole load of trouble.


Paul.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Take to a dealer and get a full damp check done, that way you will KNOW how far the problem goes.

I had a pal with an ageing Kon-Tiki that had extensive floor rot. The repair bill was FIVE GRAND !!! 

Just be sure of what you are taking on before parting with your money.


----------

